# 16' Boxcar build in 1:20,3



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello folks,

for a long time, I was looking for a boxcar to haul freight and supply stuff to the log camps on my little logging railroad. Since I rebuild the way car into a 4-wheel car, I had the trucks remained for the new boxcar. The car chassis matches the pattern of my 16' cars I already have, so I started making another flatcar.










I started with 4mm plywood which will provide a strong car frame. I carved boards to the top and glued the frame from self cut timbers.










I use die cast trucks with metal wheelsets. The truck mounts are from the caboose and got installed to the bolsters.










Some Ozark couplers and detail parts are finishing the basic frame. Compared to the old flat car, the new frame turned out well. Next is to add the framing for the superstructure.

To be continued...
Gerd


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good mate.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

here's the progress on the box car framing.










I glued the sides on a flat surface by using a 1:1 drawing.










The sides were glued down to the frame and the front and roof framing was added.










To be continued,
Gerd


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, here's the next update.

I'm going to use scrap wood as far as possible. In this case, I had some boards from an old bed which are re-sawed to get a new live as railroad car.

Today, I made 8x2mm stripes for the side planks.


















The doors are made from thin plywood with a 8x2 framing.










I found a full set of Ozark Box Car slide door hardware (which was originally the starting point for this project) and used them to make the doors functional.










Next is to add the roof, and the car can be "painted"...

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd;

It is really coming together nicely. I like the reused boards. Gives the car that "make do" narrow gauge look.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Gerd! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Timber offcuts are a great way of re-using castoffs from house building. Cost effective if you're on a budget. The build looks pretty good - it's gonna have a lot of character.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Many thanks.

While adding the roof, the car is more or less finished for painting.









I use masking tape for a tare paper decking.









The wood got pre-stained and the roof painted in brown.









The last job will be lettering and weathering.

Gerd


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

I couldn't wait to finish my car, so I added dry-transfer lettering.









Next was the weathering part, which was pretty hard. The other 3 cars and the big Shay have been weathered by Mac McCalla and My goal was, make the new boxcar matching the other cars. A good starting point is, that I met Mac a few times and learned many helpful details. So let's get started with the right set of paint.









It took me some time, and I didn't so that for a long time, but in the end, I'm very happy with the result.


















The last photo shows the car between two original Mac-wathered cars and I guess I did it very well. Not shown in this consist ist the tool&workshop car.









So, in the next season, I'll have another new car out in the woods.

Gerd


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Good looking car all around! well done!


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Many thanks.

Can't wait for the next season to run all my new cars and stuff.
Maybe I'll build another 6 log cars for my railroad this winter, but I'm not sure with this project by now. Next will be to complete detailing my Accucraft Shay and adding sound to my Bachmann Shay.

Cheers, Gerd


----------

